# Buserelin dosage - I'm confused



## bevklop

I'm really confused and now paranoid.  Am on first cycle of IVF treatment and started Buserelin injections 0.5ml on Friday 10th October.  Have 5.5ml vials and cannot understand how I've managed 13 days of injections from the first vial and there is still a little bit left so may even get a 14th day.  The maths doesn't work and yet I've double checked and I've not missed a day - I have 13 used needles and I definitely have been injecting 0.5ml - how can this be?  Has anyone else experienced this.  I hadn't noticed until hubby asked me last night if I was still on 1st bottle and how could that be as it should only do 11 injections!!

Help please.  Go for scan on Monday to see thickness of lining so can ask there but mind is running away with me!!


----------



## georgiecat

Hi,

Don't worry I'm sure you've probably done it correctly !

I know with the Buserelin nasal spray there is usually a little more in the bottle than expected, so it could well be the same with the injectable version.
I'll move this post to the "ask a pharmacist" just to be sure
Good luck,
George x


----------



## mazv

Hi Bev,

Just to confirm what Georgie has said there is often overage in bottles. They are filled by machines run by computers which have an inbuilt error margin where you can get x% under or over when filling the vial but still officially have 5.5mls in them. Also because the vials have such small volumes in them and you are repeatedly using them it doesn't take much for tiny measurements out to add up. I'm sure all your injections have been fine   Good luck for scan on Monday    

Maz x


----------



## bevklop

Thank you for your responses.  I now have another question.  It turned out that the scan was fine and I was 4mm so just made it through to 'the next stage' (I understand the lining has to be 4mm or less).  Sadly I took my Gonal F for 10 days and went for the second scan on 5th November and there were not enough folllicles so FSH treatment had to be aborted and have to start again on a higher dosage.  Continued the Buserelin injections as instructed to down reg again and have next scan on 24th November.  Have not had my period yet and concerned that it will not come.  How long after stopping the Gonal F would it be likely for my period to start?


----------



## mazv

Hi Bev,

Sorry to hear that treatment has been delayed. I'm afraid there is no real guideline about when you would expect AF after a cancelled treatment, everyone is different and it could come at any time or not at all   Try not to worry about it as I'm sure the continuation of buserlin will have kept the lining thin enough anyway   I do know that some people don't have a bleed between downreg and stimms but are still okay to go onto stimms.

Hope this time you get lots of follies   

Maz x


----------

